# Iphone Update - 3GS - Problem Sending Texts



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Recently, when I installed OS 5.0 from apple, I am having trouble sending SMS's from my apple device. I have a apple Iphone 3GS. I can recieve texts though

I can send messages via imessage but not through SMS.

Strange,


----------



## kimaster014 (Nov 16, 2011)

IOS 5 seems to have problems with the 3GS, even though apple have said it is fine. Numerous people have reported that the new iOS slows down the 3GS, kills the battery, etc. my suggestion is first try a backup and restore, clean your phone of any unwanted apps and photos etc so as to free space, and if that doesn't work then you will probably have to downgrade back to 4.3.3, but it will have to be jail broken as apple does not sign the older versions of firmware after a new one is released.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

5.0.1 is out, improves overall performance on 3GS.


----------



## kimaster014 (Nov 16, 2011)

My apologies, I haven't yet tried out 5.0.1 on the 3GS, only 5.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

There's nothing to lose, Apple stopped signing 5.0 and 4.3.3.


----------

